# Pompano pictures



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm doing a Hook, Line & Sinker story this week on beach fishing.

Post up the pix and the best one gets printed.

Beach fishing pictures -- pomp, reds, whatever you got.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## destintide (Feb 10, 2008)

a small black drum off crystal beach....i only wish the picture had the spring breakers who setup beside me in it....had that been the case this would be a winner no doubt. fortunately for me, i was sandwiched between two sets of about 15 college girls, with a cooler of beer, and two rods in the water. hard to beat it!



sorry for the file size, have yet to figure out how to compress....& hopefully will have some pics of da pompano this afternoon.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a photo of a pompano I caught over on Okaloosa Island last Saturday, 03-01-08. I was fishing the only sand flea I could find on the beach and this pomp hit as I was folding up my chair and making ready to leave after over 2 hours of not a single strike. I was fishing from shore using a pompano rig and only had one of the hooks baited.








http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r72/Framerguy/My-first-pomp.jpg


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Father and Son Jon Sr. Jon jr. (I can photshop the budlightto diet coke) Also most of the pics on here are lowest quality - if you want better qual ask us for a copy of the original.



More tonight.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Old red pic from the beach a few years ago.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

not from the surf... but, what the heck...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's a couple of my favorites.




























-Jason


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to give it to JPurdy on sheer volume with Snakeawave a close second for volume and a cute kid.

If you can, e-mail me a high resolution picture by 4 p.m. this afternoon.

If not, I can make these on here work.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Purdy is the man! Don't forget the little (well big in my case) people when you have your own fishing show Jason!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Ray,

That one made me laugh! I just have a few tricks that seem to work for me, and I'm more stubborn than the fish. Sooner or later I seem to figure the critters out.

-Jason


----------



## Canez (Oct 27, 2007)

My First Two Pompano's...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Canez,

That's awesome!

Maybe next spring.


----------



## Canez (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Joe....keep us in mind!

Doug


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Stressless. The sunset pic with the rods lined up brings back memories of my youth andthe fall redfish run at Ft. Morgan. It is now saved as my backgound.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

fat man finds dead fish


----------

